# Cubieboard 3 Cubietruck

## Tinitus

Hallo,

hat schon jemand einen Cubietruck mit Gentoo am Start. Gibt es da ein Howto bzw. ein fertiges Image zum Download.

Danke für jeden Tipp..

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

muß meine Frage noch mal Pushen. Installiere gerade gentoo auf einem Cubietruck.

Wie bekommt man den Kernel installiert?

Wo ist das Kernel Config File von cubiiez.

Wollte es nach der Anleitung https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1005220.html installlieren.

Leider gibt es diese Datei wie im letzten Schritt beschriebn hier nicht.

Cubiiez habe ich auf dem internen Flashspeicher. Gentoo auf einer SATA HDD.

----------

